# selectbox, radiobutton readonly



## BettyNetty (22. April 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich ein selectbox, checkbox, und radiobuttons auf readonly setzen?

Und wie kann ich einen Hyperlink deaktivieren?


----------



## Maik (22. April 2006)

In den von dir genannten Formular-Elementen kann vom User eh nichts reingeschrieben werden


----------



## BettyNetty (22. April 2006)

nicht reingeschrieben, aber ausgewählt, bzw. angecklickt werden und das sollte je nach Benutzer nicht erlaubt sein.


----------



## franz007 (22. April 2006)

Man kann einen Hyperlink nicht deaktivieren, du kannst zb das Verweisziel herausnehmen oder nur einen Text wie einen Hyperlink formatieren aber was sollte das für einen Sinn haben?


----------



## Gumbo (22. April 2006)

Mit dem disabled-Attribut können Formularelemente deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Maik (22. April 2006)

BettyNetty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht reingeschrieben, aber ausgewählt, bzw. angecklickt werden und das sollte je nach Benutzer nicht erlaubt sein.


In diesem Fall verweise ich dich auf dein Thema Button deaktivieren von heute Morgen.


----------



## BettyNetty (22. April 2006)

Das ganze hat den Sinn, dass ich in Php eine Software geschrieben haben, es gibt verschiedene benutzergruppen, die einen dürfen nur lesen, die anderen schreiben und lesen. Nun möchte ich nicht eine komplette neu Seite aufbauen sondern eine Seite je nach Gruppe verwenden und mit wendig Aufwand den Zugriff verwalten.


----------



## Gumbo (22. April 2006)

Aber PHP bietet dir doch gerade die Dynamik, dass Dokumente auf der Basis unterschiedlicher Parameter völlig anders generiert werden können.

Dass ein Formularelement deaktiviert ist, heißt übrigens nicht, dass es nicht genutzt werden kann. Für Firefox gibt es beispielsweise eine Erweiterung, mit der deaktivierte Formularelemente wieder aktiviert werden können.


----------



## BettyNetty (22. April 2006)

ja das ist es ja, ich dekativiere oder aktiviere das Formularelement je nach Benutzergruppe, nur be der dekativierung, ist für den Benutzer das Feld mit seinem Inhalt leider sehr schlecht lesbar, aber das sollte es weiterhin sein


----------



## Gumbo (22. April 2006)

In dem Fall könntest du mit CSS mit dem Attributselektor nachhelfen:
	
	
	



```
*[disabled] {
	…
}
```
Ich schätze allerdings, dass das nicht bei allen Elementen funktionieren wird.


----------

